# Before and after.



## Steff (Sep 6, 2010)

Just a little thought maybe for the brave amongst us we could post our piccies of before and after our weight losses.?What do people think?.Suppose it all depends how brave one is willing to be


----------



## cazscot (Sep 6, 2010)

Great idea, Steffie.  I have done that on my facebook page (I realise not everbody has facebook) but find it very difficult to put pictures on here...  

Took me ages just to get an avitar on, it kept telling me file size was too large even though it was okay


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll just go and dig out my speedos...

If anyone has problems posting pictures, let me know and I'll try and help. I've found Photobucket to be the best way of doing it as it overcomes the size restrictions.


----------



## am64 (Sep 6, 2010)

cazscot said:


> Great idea, Steffie.  I have done that on my facebook page (I realise not everbody has facebook) but find it very difficult to put pictures on here...
> 
> Took me ages just to get an avitar on, it kept telling me file size was too large even though it was okay



for those who havent seen caz FB photos ....she is amazing !!! and inspiration to us all with her wieght loss and shes still at it


----------



## Annimay (Sep 6, 2010)

Well... here is my before!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Annimay

I have one of those things you are sitting on - but I thought it was to hang washing on!!!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 6, 2010)

*For those of you not on Facebook*

Before...






Work in progress...


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Caz, you look totally different!! Well done you.


----------



## bev (Sep 6, 2010)

Caz - you look like a different person - not only because you have lost weight - but because your whole face lights up and you look so much happier than the first photograph. Absolutely WELL DONE to you - you really are an inspiration and will give everyone a good motivational boost.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow wow wow the difference is amazing.  How much have you lost, it is such a huge difference, well done.


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow thank you so much for posting those piccies caz wow thats all i can say my jaw hit the floor it is such an inspiration i cant begin to imagine what you felt like after losing that weight x


----------



## katie (Sep 6, 2010)

Well done Caz, amazing difference 

I'll add my pics if I actually lose some weight hehe.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 7, 2010)

*Thanks everybody*

So far I have lost 74lbs (was 75 but put a pound on last week )...

I was a dress size 26/28 on top now an 18 and 30/32 on the hips now a 20.

I have lost - Hips 31 cm, bust 23cm, waist 14cm, thighs 14cm so I have lost a total of 82 cms so far 

Sorry if I am repeating myself but I know some of you don't have facebook


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Caz,

You can repeat as many times as you like girl! Hearing this inspires me over and over again. Fabulous!


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 7, 2010)

Before.....





You can see the after on the left


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Before.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow Di that is an absulute brillaint transformation, well done you hun xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks steffie.

I've got that picture so I can see it on a daily basis to remind what will happen if I'm naughty.

Cazcot you look truely amazing - what a result with the weight loss and inch's.

Di x


----------



## cazscot (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Di,

What a transformation you look fantastic   xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Di,


You look lovely in your left transformtion picture, doesn't look like the person on the right at all. Can I ask - how much did you lose and how long did it take - and please give any tips if you have any. You look like you are at goal - and just maintaining??


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 7, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Di,
> 
> 
> You look lovely in your left transformtion picture, doesn't look like the person on the right at all. Can I ask - how much did you lose and how long did it take - and please give any tips if you have any. You look like you are at goal - and just maintaining??



Hi Lucy,

Oh it is definitely me  I call it my monster picture. I really hate the picture.

I lost 3 stone. In the first month after being diagnosed I lost a stone. I stripped all sugar and fat out of my diet, weighed all my food out and kept a food diary.  I started running instead of using the cross trainer and bike at the gym. I set myself a target to run the adidas 5k.  I lost 3 stone in total by the october. I was diagnosed April.

I now cycle a couple of times a week. I aim for 20 miles per journey. It's been hard lately to maintain my weight due to starting insulin, but I'm still fighting it. 

Give me a shout if you want some help, even if it is just to be a sounding board for you or any of the other ladies. I know how hard it is.
Di x


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Di

I have just reached my 3 stone since June - so gone well so far but getting harder and I have much more to lose.

I have also taken up running and the gym with a pt as well as the tennis I have always played competitively, I plan to RUN the race for life in May.

Thanks for coming on and sharing your success with us and for the offer of a sounding board - I am sure many will approach you with some questions over the next few months.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 9, 2010)

cazscot and di you both look fantastic.
cazscot your face realy lights up in your last picture, you look so happy.
i will try an get a pic up of myself, not that ive realy lost much yet but i will add more as i hopefully loss more weight.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 11, 2010)

*my before pic & after pics*

this is a pic of me last year when i was around 14st 5lb
sorry thier not very good pics, its the only ones i could find as im usaly the one behide the camera taking pics of the rest of the family.
and this is me about 3mths ago. sorry if the pics are to big, feel free any mods to make them smaller, i dont know how.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Tracy,

Thanks for posting these pics...you can really see the difference already!
Well done you.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks lucy. ive got a way to go yet but im determined


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2010)

That's a great difference Tracey, well done!


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi tracey. You look great in your picture. Di x


----------



## Steff (Sep 11, 2010)

Really fab tracey thats all i can say, such a diffirence hun well done x


----------



## traceycat (Sep 11, 2010)

northener, di & steffie thanks for your nice comments, it realy does mean alot when people actuly see a differance, keeps you motivated and want to keep going rather than just giving up and i know that is so easy done, with me it is anyway. im determined to look as good as i can on my daughters wedding day


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 11, 2010)

traceycat said:


> this is a pic of me last year when i was around 14st 5lb
> sorry thier not very good pics, its the only ones i could find as im usaly the one behide the camera taking pics of the rest of the family.
> and this is me about 3mths ago. sorry if the pics are to big, feel free any mods to make them smaller, i dont know how.



I was going to comment about your rubbish hairstyle in the second picture until I realised that it was the light fitting behind your head!! 

Being serious for a moment though, you're looking good!

Andy


----------



## casey (Sep 11, 2010)

You are amazing caz, well done and congratulations. Wish i could do it.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I was going to comment about your rubbish hairstyle in the second picture until I realised that it was the light fitting behind your head!!
> 
> Being serious for a moment though, you're looking good!
> 
> Andy



lol i hadn't noticed that, made me laugh when i read your comment


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2010)

Just thought I'd temporarily change my avatar and profile picture to show you how I use to look at 18 (I'm the one on the left looking all serious!!) 

I can't believe just how little there was of me. But that was the result of weekly squash sessions and loads of daily cycling.

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Just thought I'd temporarily change my avatar and profile picture to show you how I use to look at 18 (I'm the one on the left looking all serious!!)
> 
> I can't believe just how little there was of me. But that was the result of weekly squash sessions and loads of daily cycling.
> 
> Andy



I was in colour on my 18th Andy! That's me in the black jumper, I weighed about 8 st - currently 12 st and hoping to get down to 10.5 st by next summer:


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I was in colour on my 18th Andy! That's me in the black jumper, I weighed about 8 st - currently 12 st and hoping to get down to 10.5 st by next summer:



That's not colour! That's sepia!! 

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> That's not colour! That's sepia!!
> 
> Andy



Rubbish developing from WH Smiths in the 1970s!


----------



## tracey w (Sep 12, 2010)

Ha ha, i needed cheering up after a rubbish day at work yesterday! 

See you were trying for Kates hairdo then?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Ha ha, i needed cheering up after a rubbish day at work yesterday!
> 
> See you were trying for Kates hairdo then?



Anything to get her attention!  We're the same age!


----------



## traceycat (Sep 12, 2010)

great pictures guys. love the hairsyle northener


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

traceycat said:


> great pictures guys. love the hairsyle northener



Imagine what it looked like just before I finally had it cut nearly 5 years later! I was just a mass of curls and ringlets!


----------



## bev (Sep 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Imagine what it looked like just before I finally had it cut nearly 5 years later! I was just a mass of curls and ringlets!




....is that when you started wearing the dresses?Bev


----------



## cazscot (Sep 12, 2010)

WoW Tracey what a difference!  Fantastic, well done


----------



## traceycat (Sep 13, 2010)

thank you carol


----------



## MargB (Sep 18, 2010)

I have been looking for now and then photos but only have ones of me sitting down and although I can see the difference I don't think it really shows.

Impressed with the photos on here though.


----------



## MargB (Sep 20, 2010)

Hopefully there are two photos now attached.  One from Christmas 2008 and the other from about 3 weeks ago.  I can't see a big difference in the face to be honest.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Marg u can tell! 

Noticed u are in m'cr.  Were abouts if you dont mind me asking? I live in stockport.
Di xxx


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

MargB said:


> Hopefully there are two photos now attached.  One from Christmas 2008 and the other from about 3 weeks ago.  I can't see a big difference in the face to be honest.



Can certainly see the diffirence straight away hun x

well done


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Marg.

Yes definitely different - although you look like a lovely lady in both!


----------



## MargB (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh stop, you'll make me blush!!  

Dizzy - I live in Rusholme amidst university students!!


----------



## traceycat (Sep 21, 2010)

you can see the differance straight away marg. your looking great. keep up the great work hun xxx


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 21, 2010)

MargB said:


> Oh stop, you'll make me blush!!
> 
> Dizzy - I live in Rusholme amidst university students!!



And if you lived there between 1982 and 1985, you would have seen me cycle past once or twice (I'm a graduate of UMIST).

Andy


----------



## MargB (Sep 21, 2010)

I certainly did live there, at least from 1983 when I bought my house.  Hope you weren't one of those who didn't believe in using bicycle lamps!!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 21, 2010)

Bicycle lamps would have been the least of your worries. Drunk in charge of a bicycle with the chain off both the front and back cogs would have been much more likely! 

But only over the weekend. We science students worked hard, not like the arty types 

Andy (stands back and waits for the fireworks) HB


----------



## MargB (Sep 21, 2010)

They have built more halls of residence so we don't seem to get as many students in the street as we used to do.  Miss them in some ways but don't miss their alarms going off all over Christmas because they have gone home and left a window open or something equally silly.  Student loans instead of grants have also made a difference, no more mad partying up to Christmas or when the grant ran out, whichever happened first!!!


----------

